# Gorgeous Bearded Collie Bitch 5 mnths old



## Troman61

After much soul searching we are having to rehome our dog Sophie. She is fully inocculated and chipped with all her pedigree certificates. This decision has not been taken lightly but due to a change in work circumstances we just cannot give her the time and attention she needs and deserves. She has a lovely nature and is fully house trained. She walks well on the lead and is always very happy to see other dogs and humans alike, and if allowed would lick them to death.
Please let me know if you can help. ( I will try and post a picture later but is a gorgeous pup)


----------



## cherrie_b

Troman61 said:


> After much soul searching we are having to rehome our dog Sophie. She is fully inocculated and chipped with all her pedigree certificates. This decision has not been taken lightly but due to a change in work circumstances we just cannot give her the time and attention she needs and deserves. She has a lovely nature and is fully house trained. She walks well on the lead and is always very happy to see other dogs and humans alike, and if allowed would lick them to death.
> Please let me know if you can help. ( I will try and post a picture later but is a gorgeous pup)


It would also help for you to let people know where you are located.  Good Luck


----------



## Troman61

We are located in Manchester, but we can travel within reason.


----------



## Jean Hickton

Hello I am in Worcester and recently said good by to my Old Beardie. 

The Beardie you have, needing a new home is just what I am looking for.

She would have an excellent home and be loved to bits. I have had Beardies since 1981 and plenty of Beardie people would give me a reference.

Please phone me on 01905 457252

Jean.


----------



## Nonnie

Have you contacted her breeder? Reputable ones will have stated that the dog is returned should you not be able to keep her at any point.


----------



## ggill

HI
It is a very hard decision you have had to make But you obviously want to put your lovely little pups needs first
We are lucky enough to already have a beardie boy aged 2 and would love another beardie play mate
We live in Aberdeenshire which is a good bit away but we would love to have your pup

Kind Regards
Gayle


----------



## terrijane

Please Please if you got her from a reputable breeder the get in touch with them or bearded collie club. If you love her as much as you say then you must rehome her through these organisations its the only way you will be sure of getting the proper home for her
Welfare & Rescue
I hope you dont mind me saying this as some people would just love to get their hands on her for breeding and they will stoop to any means, the last thing you want is her life to end up being used as a breeding machine.
best wishes.


----------



## Jean Hickton

Just to put the record straight, I am registered on 4 Beardie rescue groups, Southern Counties, Cornwall, South West of England,South Midland/East Anglia.

Jean.


----------



## archiebaby

Jean Hickton said:


> Just to put the record straight, I am registered on 4 Beardie rescue groups, Southern Counties, Cornwall, South West of England,South Midland/East Anglia.
> 
> Jean.


i have to say jean sounds like the ideal person for your little girl sounds like she has a wealth of experiance and lots of love, what more could you ask for you do have to be so careful rehoming her to just anyone, but personally she sounds ideal she have given you refrences to check as well


----------



## Jean Hickton

Something I forgot to mention in my last message, I am listed with the Midland Beardie rescue as being available to care for and assess Beardies coming into rescue.

One other point I would have no intention of breeding from the baby Beardie. I have never done any breeding, and have no intention of starting now.

Jean.


----------



## srhdufe

Hi there..

I have sent you a PM about the lovely Sophie 

I would love to offer her a forever home with me and Oscar 

I have references from my vet and people here on Pet forums if you would like them 

Look forward to hearing from you


----------



## ggill

Hi
Glad to see so many people offering your pup a forever home and thankful that they are all a bit closer than i am
As others have already said make sure you get her new home thoroughly checked out -if at all possible by yourself, do not just take their word for it some people will do anything to get their hands on a beardie There are never enough beardies to go round as they are so precious.
Good Luck let us know how you get on

Regards
Gayle


----------



## srhdufe

ggill said:


> Hi
> Glad to see so many people offering your pup a forever home and thankful that they are all a bit closer than i am
> As others have already said make sure you get her new home thoroughly checked out -if at all possible by yourself, do not just take their word for it some people will do anything to get their hands on a beardie There are never enough beardies to go round as they are so precious.
> Good Luck let us know how you get on
> 
> Regards
> Gayle


Yes, i agree. A lot of people will want a bearded collie for breeding, not as a proper pet, which is what she whould be.

I would personally have her neutered and get her insured as this is the safest thing for her with so many dog thefts you hear of


----------



## Lulubells

Hi, we would be interested in your Beareded collie, do you still have her? if so can you send a picture. Been looking for one for ages so very excited!
Regards
Lulu


----------



## Douglasdale

I am new to the forum and have been following this thread with interest. For background, I have had bearded collies since 1973.....I do show and occasionally breed a litter but only breed when I want to keep one myself. I also am on the membership lists of several of the bearded collie clubs in the UK.

When my puppies go to their new homes, the new owners always sign a form saying that if for ANY reason they cannot keep their new puppy, they MUST get in touch with me. I will always take that puppy back....I am the reason that puppy came into the world, I will stand by it for life. I do not know the breeding of this puppy, but I do know that most breeders would want to know be aware of change of situation. 

Have said that, Jean is certainly known to me and most of the 'beardie world' and I for one would vouch for her. I know the immense care she has given her beardies.....and she is certainly not a breeder.

I note that one person suggested neutering the puppy........this is something I would certainly NOT do. The puppy is only 5 months old, far too young for this. Neutering at this age could have such adverse affects on her (possible spay-incontinence, abnormal growth as the growth plates dont close till nearer 2 yrs, etc).

If the person who is looking for a home for this little beardie girl doesnt wish to get in touch with the breeder, I will help in any way I can if she sends me a private message.

Shelagh Walker


----------



## srhdufe

Douglasdale said:


> I note that one person suggested neutering the puppy........this is something I would certainly NOT do. The puppy is only 5 months old, far too young for this. Neutering at this age could have such adverse affects on her (possible spay-incontinence, abnormal growth as the growth plates dont close till nearer 2 yrs, etc).


Sorry if i gave anybody the wrong impression. I obviously would wait til the pup was old enough. I just wanted the op to know i am not a breeder and only interested in her as a family pet


----------



## Douglasdale

> Sorry if i gave anybody the wrong impression. I obviously would wait til the pup was old enough


Not a problem.....sorry I got the wrong impression. Its just I am very anti early spaying/neutering as it can lead to soooooo many problems.


----------



## terrijane

I agree with everything what Douglasdale has said. Please get in touch with the breeder. We have a Beardie and if for any reason we couldn't keep her we have to get in touch with her breeder. Also that Jean has offered you references from Beardie people is very good. I have read her posts on other beardie websites and she has a wealth of experience with the breed.


----------



## Troman61

Sophie will be going to her new home on Sunday. Thanks for your interest.


----------



## Jean Hickton

I am so pleased that Sophie is going to a new home. Knowing where she started life, I hope the new owners take out a quality Insurance, my choice would be Pet Plan.

I feel very sad that I had to withdraw my offer of a home, but knowing her breeding and the strong possibility of future health problems,I knew that I couldn't cope with risk. 

I have had health problems with my supposedly well bred Beardies. See my signature used on health groups.

Jean.
Worcester UK



Jenny Bearded Collie Weight 44 lbs DX Addison&#8217;s 10/2004 DX Hypothyroid 10/2006. Medication 0.7 Florinef. 0.7 Soloxine. (4/8/1995 to 9/3/2009) Finally Meagsophagus and Aspirate Pneumonia.

Jade Bearded Collie Weight 41 lb&#8217;s DOB 14/2/1999 Kennel Cough Vaccine damaged 1/1/2001 DX Thrombocytopenia 10/2006 DX Hypothyroidism 10/2007


----------



## moppetswood

To lulubells and anyone else looking for a Beardie pup please do not search on the internet. Most ads posted are either scams or puppy farmers.

Responsible breeders do not generally advertise on these puppy sale sites.

There are several Bearded Collie Clubs who hold puppy lists

Bearded Collie Club Yvonne Fox 01207 290036

Southern Counties Bearded Collie Club Belinda Steer 01202 855906

Margaret Fletcher 01438 353962

I have had Beardie for 22 years.

Glad the Sophie has found a good home through Beardie Rescue.


----------



## terrijane

I must agree with what Moppetswood has said I have owned 2 Beardies both were sourced via the breed clubs or the Kennel club. what ever breed you decide on do your homework - put these puppy farms and pet shops out of business by not dealing with them - its the only way.


----------



## Jean Hickton

Hi Terri,

Thankyou for your support in my decision not to take Sophie. I need another Beardie with posible future health problems, like a hole in the head.
For anyone interested I have my own Yahoo support group for Addison's at

addison_dogs_uk : ADDISON DOGS UK anyone needing help is welcome to join.

Jean.


----------



## hairydog

Glad that she has found a home, sophie is to young to be passed around, and there are not enough beardie's to go around, but at least that way, the people that really want them, will wait, and the majority of them end up in great homes, i have 2, that are so loved and adored, they are at the top of my list for everything, everytime!!


----------

